# I was a baaaaad person



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Could not help it. Had to scratch the itch. Went out in public and went to my bud's gun shop. He has had a pistol sitting in his case for at least 8 or 9 months. I thought that it needed a home. Bought it and brought back to the house. Have not shot it yet. Got a Ruger SR1911 in 10mm. Love a 1911 style pistol. Did wear a mask, had gloves, used my own ink pen. He had no other customers while I was there. Hope I helped put some money in his pocket. Have known him since 1984 when we were both in the Army.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I believe it's mandatory to post a picture of new guns 
Have you shot it yet?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Forget mandatory. Not posting photos of a 1911 is a violation of the TOS.
If I was a feely weepy I would report this thread toot sweet!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Here the gun shops are swamped. For a while it was taking at least a day to get a background check that normally takes a few minutes.

Folks who were anti gun are now pro gun and wondering why it is so hard to buy one. It really isn't, but they thought they could just walk in and pick one up. You can. 

But they thought the background check was too long I suppose.

I've avoided my buddies gun shop lately. I usually go in with one thing, like a 200 dollar .22 in mind and 1,500 dollars later...

Bad time to be big spending. Though I too am getting the itch.

The AK framed shotguns are calling me.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Eagle_and_hawk (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh Yeah.....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Here the gun shops are swamped. For a while it was taking at least a day to get a background check that normally takes a few minutes.
> 
> Folks who were anti gun are now pro gun and wondering why it is so hard to buy one. It really isn't, but they thought they could just walk in and pick one up. You can.
> 
> ...


I have a Saiga 12, very fun.


----------

